# !!



## appaloosas (Mar 3, 2009)

i luv crosss counrty(or at least watchin it!) how do you jump?


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

It isn't as easy at it looks It is about balance co-ordination (that is both you and your horse) and lots and lots of jumping lessons


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Or in my case , you hold on tight, close your eyes and thank god for a horse that knows what he's doing!!!


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

lol couldn' agree more:scared:


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Dont forget the all important swig off brandy from the faithful hip flask!!:scared:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> Dont forget the all important swig off brandy from the faithful hip flask!!:scared:


Oh yes..vodka has taken me many places with horses!!! Went on a riding holiday to South Wales years ago, on the advise of the ride leader we all had a tot or 2 in the pub at lunchtime. Soon found out the reason why!! We trekked up a mountain...only to find the only way down was a sheer drop. Fine cos we knew the horses were used to it...then up behind us came 20 mountain bikers...5 horses all went hell for leather down the mountain in flat out gallop!! Apparently the lead rider was shouting 'turn them up the mountain girls'..I didn't hear and certainly didn't possess the right thinking to do that, so I ended up 2 miles down the mountain after jumping a stone wall!!! And I laughed!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sober I'd of been a jelly crying..drunk I thought it was fab and wanted to do it again!!!!


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

nice 1!!!!! sounds like me in the good old days lol:biggrin: Funny how I look back on my nerve of steel days...... back before Monty roberts and the like :cornutI used to break horses in with just a bridle..... as Mr Gresham used to say to me in my early teens, " see that osss down yonder? well get it and ride it!"......... and I did lol..... haven't done that for 20 years lol


----------



## apache (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry to say unless your prepared to have lessons no one can teach you with an answer so happy watching


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

JSR said:


> Or in my case , you hold on tight, close your eyes and thank god for a horse that knows what he's doing!!!


Haha that sounds about right!!! :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

appaloosas said:


> i luv crosss counrty(or at least watchin it!) how do you jump?


I don't, nowhere near brave enough to jump anything anymore, jumping 4'6 on a 13.2hh pony gave me the frights!!


----------

